# P99 Trigger pack



## newbie222 (Jun 14, 2006)

does anybody know where or if i can get a trigger kit (pack) for my P99 QA. i want a WAY shorter trigger reset and pressure. maybe some other P99 with shorter reset can be used.

maybe some other way i can do this. any help plz?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U posted that question on Walther Forum too, right? (someone did) - Uncut answered it very well there.

U could maybe talk to Walther about sending your gun back, but otherwise, I don't think U will have any luck getting those parts.


----------

